# Aspire Quad-Flex Survival 4-in-1 Atomizer Kit



## Nailedit77 (27/7/16)

*Aspire Quad-Flex RDA:*
Diameter: 22mm;
Height: 35mm;
Side airflow sleeve;
Wide bore drip tip;
RDA base + RDA deck

*Aspire Quad-Flex Squonker RDA*
Diameter: 22mm;
Height: 35mm;
Side airflow sleeve;
Wide bore drip tip;
RDA base + RDA deck
Comes with capillary screws

*Aspire Quad-Flex Nautilus X Tank:*
Diameter: 22mm;
E-juice capacity: 2ml;
Stainless Steel and Glass construction

*Aspire Quad-Flex RDTA:*
Diameter: 22mm;
Height: 55mm;
Side airflow sleeve;
Wide bore drip tip;
E-juice capacity: 2ml

Kit Include:
1 x Quad-Flex RDTA;
1 x Replacement Nautilus X 2ml Pyrex;
1 x Nautilus X Top Hardware; 
1 x 510 Drip Tip Adapter;
1x Capillary Screw;
1 x Top Hardware with Top Airflow;
1 x RDA Base;
1 x Nautilus X 1.8 ohm Coil;
1 x Baggy of Organic cotton;
1 x Allen Wrench; 
2 x Pre-Built Clapton coils;
4 x Extra Grub Screws;
1 x Extra O-ring Sets

*Aspire Quad-Flex RDTA:*
To configure the Quad-Flex RDTA, connect the Nautilus X Base Hardware to RDA deck using the RDTA tank adapter. The Quad-Flex RDTA configuration supports dual or single airflow. The Quad-Flex comes with two adjustable airflow sleeves. There is a Top Airflow and a side Airflow Sleeve. Interchange according to your airflow preferences.

*Aspire Quad-Flex RDA:*
Screw the RDA base to the RDA Deck to make a low-profile RDA tank.
The Quad-Flex RDA configuration supports dual or single airflow. The Quad-Flex comes with two adjustable airflow sleeves. There is a top airflow and a side airflow sleeve. Interchange according to your airflow preferences.

*Aspire Quad-Flex Squonker (Bottom-Feed) RDA:*
Aspire Quad-Flex Squonker a.k.a. bottom feed RDA is the first of its kind. Just change out the RDA screw with the bottom-feed capillary screw and start squonking. Use the top-airflow sleeve when squonking. Aspire's innovative new squonker screw there is sufficient capillary action to return the excess e-liquid to the bottom tank.

*Aspire Quad-Flex Nautilus X Tank*
Quad-Flex's Nautilus X Coil is rated at 1.8 ohm (12~16 watts). The Nautilus X Coils incorporate U-Tech, the latest coil technology. Vapor flows through the U-shaped chamber and passes the Kanthal coils twice before being inhaled. This all-new airflow performance allows for unrivaled flavor and E-Liquid taste.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Jan (27/7/16)

Now this is a Swiss army tank

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Alex (27/7/16)

*Aspire Quad-Flex Survival Kit*
Aspire Quad-Flex 4-in-1 is a game changer. Rip up the vape rule book. Graduate to the different levels of vaping at your own pace. The Quad-Flex System provides the ultimate multi-device package complete with four configurations of atomizer in one streamlined kit. From the refined flavor beast and those who enjoy traditional tight pulls, to vaping cloud chasers, the Quad-Flex covers all bases. 

Quad-Flex 4-in-1: Four ways to Flex, survive any situation with the following quick-fit configurations:
*Quad-Flex RDTA - drop-wick tank with dual or single Airflow
*Quad-Flex RDA with Turboline Side Airflow 
*Quad-Flex squonker (bottom feed) RDA with Turboline Top Airflow
*Nautilus X 2ML Top Airflow flavor tank

*Aspire Quad-Flex Accessories*




*Aspire Quad-Flex RDTA*
To configure the Quad-Flex RDTA, connect the Nautilus X Base Hardware to RDA deck using the RDTA tank adapter. The Quad-Flex RDTA configuration supports dual or single airflow. The Quad-Flex comes with two adjustable airflow sleeves. There is a Top Airflow and a side Airflow Sleeve. Interchange according to your airflow preferences. 
The Quad-Flex is available in Stainless steel and Black.




*Aspire Quad-Flex RDTA Exploded View*







*510 Drip Tip Compatible*
The Quad-Flex RDTA comes with a 510 Adapter so you can use your own drip tip. Lift the Wide Bore Drip Tip off and screw the 510 Adapter onto the top hardware.




*Wick the RDTA*
To wick the RDTA, push the cotton down the RDA deck’s 4 wicking holes. Cut the cotton where it hangs to halfway down the Pryex tank.




*RDTA Filling*
The RDTA can be filled through the bilateral e-liquid holes of RDA deck well using a syringe dropper; You can also drop the RDA top up so it is still touching the tank at a 30 degree angle and drop, drip or pour directly into the Pyrex tank. Please be careful not to lift the RDA top up too much or the cotton will be misplaced.




*Aspire Quad-Flex RDA*
Screw the RDA base to the RDA Deck to make a low-profile RDA tank.
The Quad-Flex RDTA configuration supports dual or single airflow. The Quad-Flex comes with two adjustable airflow sleeves. There is a top airflow and a side airflow sleeve. Interchange according to your airflow preferences.




*RDA Exploded View*




*Aspire Quad-Flex Squonker (Bottom-Feed) RDA*
Aspire Quad-Flex Squonker a.k.a. bottom feed RDA is the first of its kind. Just change out the RDA screw with the bottom-feed capillary screw and start squonking. Use the top-airflow sleeve when squonking. Aspire’s innovative new squonker screw there is sufficient capillary action to return the excess e-liquid to the bottom tank.




*Squonker RDA Exploded View*




*Aspire Quad-Flex Nautilus X Tank*
Quad-Flex’s Nautilus X Coil is rated at 1.8Ω (12-16 watts). The Nautilus X Coils incorporate U-Tech, the latest coil technology. Vapor flows through the U-shaped chamber and passes the Kanthal coils twice before being inhaled. This all-new airflow performance allows for unrivaled flavor and E-Liquid taste.





*Aspire Quad-Flex Kit Contents*




1* Quad-Flex RDTA / 1* Replacement Nautilus X 2ml Pyrex / 1* Nautilus X Top Hardware / 
1* 510 Drip Tip Adapter / 1* Capillary Screw / 1* Top Hardware with Top Airflow / 1* RDA Base 
1* Nautilus X 1.8ohm Coil / 1* Baggy of Organic cotton / 1* Allen Wrench 
2*Pre-Built Clapton coils / 4* Extra Grub Screws / 1* Extra O-ring Sets

Reactions: Winner 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Boktiet (28/7/16)

Have to get me 1 of these!!


----------



## zadiac (28/7/16)

I need this in my life!


----------



## Kalashnikov (28/7/16)

Really nice. 4 devices in 1. But still no1 has made a tank that can hold 2 different flavours at once. Its gotta be possible


----------



## skola (28/7/16)

Kalashnikov said:


> Really nice. 4 devices in 1. But still no1 has made a tank that can hold 2 different flavours at once. Its gotta be possible


http://www.lohasvapes.com/index.php/product/index/id/43.html


----------



## Kalashnikov (28/7/16)

skola said:


> http://www.lohasvapes.com/index.php/product/index/id/43.html


Lol Well clearly i was wrong haha. Although its quite hideous. They should split it down the middle not stack another tank on top. But hay thanks for showing me that


----------



## zadiac (28/7/16)

I'm going to buy this just for the squonking part

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## boxerulez (11/9/16)

So this is definately long overdue:


A few weeks ago my Quad Flex Survival kit arrived. Thanks to @HeavenGifts sending it almost over2night to SA.

I have been playing around with it daily ever since and I can give you the following review(ish) of this atomizer.

Out the box being an RDTA lover of course I first set it up in RDTA mode. Love the airflow and it suits my build style pretty well. Basically like a plain coil... 24gauge 7wraps on a 2.5mm id.

Chucks nice clouds for a basic small RDTA but thanks to the narrow atomizer diameter its empty every 5 minutes when chain vaping. Another con is refilling this thing. The filling holes is only compatible with very tiny tipped dropper or even needle bottles.









Then I recieved a Goldpillar3 in a trade thanks to @anton and the RDA bug bit.

Have been running the top section as an RDA since then as the Goldpillar3 is too restrictive in Airflow for me. Same build deck as RDTA kind of tiny but ok for my coils so all good here.






So tonight as lazy as I am I wanted a new flavour in my tank and I refuse to double down on wick so I had a thought...

I have a whole box of spares in the survival kit... can I not setup another way?

I present...






I cannot contain myself. Its taking me back to my Twisp Clearo days. A draw similar to a cigarette along with a nice cool vape thanks to @YeOldeOke ADV Forrest Berry Yoghurt Panacotta 

On top of all that I have an additional tank to ADV offering just enough throat hit and vapour to keep me happy all day long at work. The XL is taking a backseat as of now.

Thats about it guys...

Thanks for reading my first proper thoughts laid out regarding hardware. Hopefully there will be more to come!

Sent from my SM-A500F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## anton (11/9/16)

lol nice one


----------

